# il arrive que / il est arrivé que / il arriva que + mode



## gvergara

Salut:

Vous savez pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif après l'expression il arrive que ? Merci d'avance

_Il arrive que nous *sortions* après dîner. _(c'est bien le subjonctif ou l'imparfait ?)
_Il arrive qu'il *prenne* ses repas au restaurant._

GonzalO

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Ploupinet

Sans doute parce que cette expression annonce quelque chose d'incertain, au sens où on ne doit pas s'y attendre à coup sûr !


----------



## gvergara

Apparemment cette expression a une autre signification que celle que j'avais en tête... voilà le problème. 

GonzalO


----------



## Anne345

sotions est bien ici au subjonctif. 
C'est un verbe exprimant la possibilité. En fait c'estune exception parmi beaucoup d'autre pour les proposition conjonctive essentielle qui sont ordinairement à l'indicatif. 
Mais si la construction avec le subjonctif, (sauf quand le verbe support est au passé simple : _il arriva que je me sentis malade_, Alain), la plus fréquente la langue litétraire utilise les deux possibilités, indicatif ou subjonctif. (selon Grevisse )


----------



## Ploupinet

"Il arrive que..." signifie en fait que de temps en temps, on peut rencontrer...

Par exemple, "il arrive qu'il pleuve ici" signifie qu'il pleut parfois, mais que cela reste tout de même rare !

Pas comme en Allemagne


----------



## ufoseeker

Salut à tous!
Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lenterne s'il vous plaît?
Je veux dire:
"Il est arrivé que des militaires..."
-se soient manifestés sur le théâtre des événements,
-s'étaient manifestés (...)

Quelle est la forme qui vous semble correcte?
Merci par avance!


----------



## janpol

pour ma part, je mettrais le subjonctif


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci janpol!
C'est la forme que j'ai tout d'abord utilisée moi aussi, mais à la relecture, j'ai eu un affreux doute...


----------



## itka

Que vous suggère cet article du Trésor :


> *3.* _Il arrive que_ + verbe au subj. (pour exprimer un fait simplement possible) ou à l'ind. (pour exprimer la réalité d'un fait)


Je ne vois pas du tout comment on peut employer "il arrive que" suivi d'un indicatif...
Des idées ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

La même chose que toi ! 

L'explication est peut-être dans une autre utilisation de "il arrive que", dans un autre sens que celui qui est suivi d'un subjonctif, lorsqu'on énonce des faits qui se sont produits et non pas une éventualité.

Par exemple, en réponse à "que se passe-t-il ?" : "il arrive que je devais prendre l'avion de 10 heures et que la voiture est en panne" ou bien encore "il arrive qu'Itka a cassé ses lunettes".


----------



## itka

> "il arrive qu'Itka a cassé ses lunettes".


 Non, Madame ! Ça n'arrive pas ! Suis soigneuse, moi ! 
Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais c'est d'un emploi si rare et si contourné que je n'y avais pas pensé. Ça ne peut être qu'en réponse à la question _"Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Qu'est-ce qu'il arrive ?"_
Je crois qu'on peut l'oublier, s'il n'y a pas d'autres cas.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Itka et Punky Zoé. C'est plus facile pour moi si je peux garder en tête que le subjonctif suit _il arrive que._


----------



## tilt

L'article du Trésor est d'autant plus étonnant que _il arrive que _introduit de toutes façons un fait réel, à ma connaissance. Occasionnel mais réel.
Non ?


----------



## Chimel

Voici ce qu'en dit ma Bible... 

"_Il arrive que_ s'est construit autrefois avec l'indicatif aussi bien qu'avec le subjonctif. Mais il est aujourd'hui couramment suivi du subjonctif, sauf après _il arriva que_, en quelque sorte explétif et signifiant "il se fit que", sans idée de répétition. On le traduirait facilement par "un jour. "Il arriva que les vues américaines l'emportèrent" (De Gaulle, L'unité).
Aux autres temps, c'est à tort que des grammairiens règlent l'emploi du mode sur l'emploi affirmatif ou négatif d'_arriver_ ou sur la façon dont le fait qui arrive est envisagé dans sa réalité ou dans la pensée."
(Hanse, Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français)


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé quelques exercices *ici*. On y trouve entre autres ceci (à la p. 1) :


> Il arrive que ma soeur *a eu *un accident et qu’elle est blessée.
> _a) _indicatif
> _b) _*« le fait est », « ce qui se passe est »*
> 
> Il arrive que les gens *aient *des accidents à cette intersection.
> _a) _subjonctif
> _b) _« parfois », « c’est possible »


 Dans le premier cas, je crois qu'on pourrait dire aussi... _*Il se trouve que.*_

Extrait du TLFI sous *trouver* (en bas de page, avant les remarques - suivi d'exemples) 





> *2.* *Il se trouve que *+ ind./subj. dans les tournures interr. ou nég. *Il arrive, il se produit que*.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. C'est un site très utile. Je peux profiter des exercices interactifs. Je comprends que la tournure _il arrive que _a deux sens. L'un exprime un fait réel et l'autre suggère une possibilité. Dans le premier cas, on peut imaginer cette converstion-ci :
- Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé ? 
- Ma soeur a eu un accident.
Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, Charlie, tu as très bien compris.


----------



## Chimel

Charlie Parker said:


> Je comprends que la tournure _il arrive que _a deux sens. L'un exprime un fait réel et l'autre suggère une possibilité. Dans le premier cas, on peut imaginer cette conversation-ci :
> - Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé ?
> - Ma soeur a eu un accident.
> Ai-je raison ?


Euh non... désolé, mais pas pour moi.

L'exemple donné dans l'exercice ("Il arrive que ma soeur a eu un accident et qu'elle est blessée") est très contestable à mes yeux. Cela ne se dit pas, ou plus. On dirait: "Il se fait que, il se trouve que..."

Comme le dit Tilt, "il arrive que" exprime toujours un fait réel, quoique occasionnel.

Sauf éventuellement, comme le dit Hanse dans l'extrait que j'ai reproduit, au passé simple et dans une langue soutenue: "il arriva que" a alors un sens très proche de "il advint que".

Mais aux autres temps, dont le présent, la distinction entre fait réel et simple possibilité n'a pas lieu d'être, à mon avis (et d'après Hanse).


----------



## snarkhunter

Effectivement, je n'avais encore jamais songé à ce cas très particulier dans lequel l'indicatif est de rigueur - étonnant !

J'envisageais surtout les _hypothèses_, si probables fussent-elles...

Exemple bien connu : _"Il arrive qu'en séchant, les linges mouillent les cordes"_


----------



## Viobi

Vi, mais là, qu'est-ce qui te prouve que c'est du subjonctif?


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> L'exemple donné dans l'exercice ("Il arrive que ma soeur a eu un accident et qu'elle est blessée") est très contestable à mes yeux. Cela ne se dit pas, ou plus. On dirait: "Il se fait que, il se trouve que..."


 Je ne le dirais pas non plus. Et c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle j'ai mis « _le fait est / ce qui se passe est _» en gras, et ajouté l'information au sujet de « _il se trouve que _». 

Mais il n'en demeure pas moins que Charlie avait compris la nuance, dans cet exercice un brin contestable. 

_Qu'est-ce qui arrive, donc?/Mais qu'est-ce qui se passe?_
_Eh bien, imagine-toi donc que ma soeur viens d'avoir un accident. Il se trouve que... accident. __C'est ça qui arrive/se passe._


----------



## geostan

Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse:

Il arrive et les verbes de sens analogue (il advient, plus rarement il survient) se construisent aujourd’hui le plus souvent avec le subjonctif, sauf quand le verbe support est au passé simple.R1 La langue littéraire n’est pas bien fixée.
Ex. du subj. : Il arrive souvent qu’une brebis perde son agneau (Pesquidoux, Chez nous, t. I, p. 237). — Il arrive que le feu vienne à bout de sa besogne (J. et J. Tharaud, Marrakech, p. 12). — Il advient ainsi que nos désirs s’en aillent vers l’Afrique (Bosco, Sites et mirages, p. 22). — Il advient que l’on perde tout ce que l’on a (M. Brion, De l’autre côté de la forêt, p. 130). — Il arrivait qu’on ne rentrât qu’à l’aube (R. Rolland, Jean-Chr., t. II, p. 18). — Il survenait qu’en pleine opération, ses confrères de la « Chirurgie générale » tombassent sur un néoplasme (Van der Meersch, Corps et âmes, t. I, p. 246).

Ex. de l’indic. : Il arrivait que ces festins finissaient par des saouleries (Bordeaux, Déclassés, p. 88). — Il arrivait maintenant que Zeyneb et Mélek relevaient leur voile (Loti, Désenchantées, XXV). — Il arriva que je me sentis malade (Alain, Hist. de mes pensées, p. 52). — Il advenait aussi que souvent le ravage intérieur ne se révélait par aucune balafre au dehors (Hugo, Misér., V, iii, 5). — Il advint que cette cour fut dépavée (France, Livre de mon ami, p. 40). — Où tu es, il fait clair. / C’est pourquoi il arrive que j’ai peur et je voudrais me cacher de toi (Claudel, Échange, p. 215). — Il arrive qu’on ne la comprend pas : il faut la deviner (Jouhandeau, Chaminadour, p. 216).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Et si on parle du passé, cette expression réclame-t-elle l'imparfait ou le subjoncrif ? 

Il arrivait parfois que ma soeur garait / gare sa voiture devant leur porte... 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais le subjonctif présent dans ce cas :

_Il arrivait parfois que ma sœur *gare* sa voiture devant leur porte._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'imparfait du subjonctif s'imposerait s'il était encore employé.
En son absence, le subjonctif présent le remplace très bien.





tilt said:


> L'article du Trésor est d'autant plus étonnant que _il arrive que _introduit de toutes façons un fait réel, à ma connaissance. Occasionnel mais réel.
> Non ?


Absolument. Ce sont les grammairiens qui tentent d'expliquer le subjonctif par une potentialité, une incertitude, une hypothèse.
Mais en pratique la construction avec ou sans le subjonctif est plus une question d'usage que de logique.
La liste des verbes entraînant le subjonctif (ou pas) est plus un recensement entomologique qu'une norme précise.

_Je regrette que tu sois parti_ — fait établi, éprouvé, mais subjonctif.
_Je souhaite que tu viennes, mais j'espère que tu vas bien —_ c'est l'usage qui règne, pas la classe du verbe ("volonté, désir, souhait")
_Si tu viens, apporte du pain —_ possibilité, hypothèse, mais indicatif.

Donc on utilise le subjonctif avec _il arrive que_... parce que.


----------



## ANDSYL

Il arrivait parfois que ma soeur garât sa voiture (ce n'était pas toujours le cas)

A titre d'exemples:

Il arrivait que le rôti brûlât (parfois)
Il arriva que le rôti brûla    (ce jour là)

Merci pour ta passion de la langue française


----------



## janpol

cette expression réclame-t-elle l'imparfait ou le subjonctif ? (Iman) 
Tu peux opposer un temps à un autre temps, un mode à un autre mode mais pas un temps (imparfait) à un mode (subjonctif)  Je dirais "gare".


----------



## Icetrance

ufoseeker said:


> "Il est arrivé que des militaires..."
> -se soient manifestés sur le théâtre des événements,
> -s'étaient manifestés (...)
> 
> Quelle est la forme qui vous semble correcte?


Moi, je mettrais l'indicatif car il s'agit bien d'une grosse réalité. Par contre, l'usage voudrait, j'imagine, du subjonctif. Pas sûr si c'est vraiment fautif car il y avait de grands auteurs français qui auraient bien employé de l'indicatif ici. Pour moi, c'est facultatif, mais je ne suis pas grammarien, je dois dire.

Dans "il arrive que/il arrivait que", c'est bien le subjonctif qui s'impose car on ne parle pas d'une fluidité d'un certain événement: ce n'est pas toujours le cas...seulement parfois.


----------



## Maître Capello

La grande majorité des citations d'auteur que j'ai trouvées (au passé composé) emploient en effet l'indicatif, vraisemblablement pour marquer la réalité des faits, mais le subjonctif reste possible, surtout lorsqu'il reste une incertitude. Voici quelques exemples (c'est moi qui graisse) :

Indicatif :
_*Il est arrivé* peut-être *que* ta pensée *s'est détournée* de moi, comme il arrive ici aux hommes, quand ils ont laissé leurs femmes. _(Pierre LOTI, _Le Mariage de Loti : Rarahu_)
_*Il est arrivé* cependant *que*, dans des contrées situées à l'écart, l'isolement *a été érigé* en système._ (Paul VIDAL DE LA BLACHE, _Principes de géographie humaine_)
[…] _*il est arrivé* souvent *que* son importance *est* plus grande dans les contrées où elle a été acclimatée que dans son pays d'origine._ (Paul VIDAL DE LA BLACHE, _Principes de géographie humaine_)
[…] _le seigneur Lothario inspire un respect si universel qu'*il est arrivé* quelquefois *qu'*on *a fait* tomber, en le nommant, le stylet des mains d'un assassin._ (Charles NODIER, _Jean Sbogar_)
[…] _*il est arrivé* fréquemment *que* les critiques *ont confondu* l'épopée elle-même avec la forme consacrée chez les anciens_ […]. (Edgar QUINET, _Napoléon_)
_Par là *il est arrivé* bientôt *que* les constitutions *se sont trouvées* en désaccord avec l'état social et qu'il a fallu les modifier._ (Numa-Denis FUSTEL DE COULANGES, _La Cité antique_)
[…] _par une sorte de fatalité, *il est arrivé* quelquefois *que* les hommes qui ont le mieux connu et adoré Dieu *ont été* eux-mêmes une cause d'idolâtrie_ […]. (Pierre LEROUX, _De l'humanité, de son principe et de son avenir_)
_Par un concours de circonstances singulières, *il est arrivé que*, dans l'Europe moderne, la royauté *a revêtu* tous les caractères_ […]. (François GUIZOT, _Histoire générale de la civilisation_)
_Cet effet n'est point imaginaire ; *il est arrivé que* deux personnes, parcourant séparément les planches des tableaux pittoresques de la Suisse, *ont dit* toutes deux_ […]. (Étienne PIVERT de SENANCOUR, _Obermann_, t. 1)
[…] _habitude de laquelle *il est arrivé qu'*on *a reconnu* abusivement des genres_ (Antoine DESTUTT DE TRACY, _Élémens d'idéologie_, II. Grammaire)
[… _parce_] _qu'*il est arrivé que* dans toutes les langues, les syllabes conventionnelles *sont* toujours plus ou moins différentes des syllabes naturelles._ (Antoine DESTUTT DE TRACY, _Élémens d'idéologie_, II. Grammaire)
_D'où *il est arrivé qu'*ils n'*ont pu* reconnaître nettement les divers sons_ […]. (Antoine DESTUTT DE TRACY, _Élémens d'idéologie_, II. Grammaire) 

Subjonctif :
_Si jamais *il est arrivé que* dans le même pays un de ces deux usages *ait remplacé* l'autre_ […]. (Antoine DESTUTT DE TRACY, _Élémens d'idéologie_, II. Grammaire)
[…] _je ne sais par quel accident *il est arrivé que* j'*aie reçu* votre écrit_ […] (Charles SAINTE-BEUVE, _Port-Royal_, t. 3)


----------



## Icetrance

Merci beaucoup beaucoup, Maître Capello! Tu as bien confirmé ce que je pensais.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suis déconcerté par une partie de ces usages de l'indicatif, en particulier avec _quelquefois, peut-être, fréquemment_.

Je vois deux catégories de cas, et une troisième où l'on peut hésiter entre les deux :

1)
- Tu as mauvaise mine : que t'arrive-t-il ?
- Il m'arrive que je suis malade.
Dans ce genre de cas, indicatif, car je me réfère à un événement précis.

2)
- Tes enfants ne sont-ils jamais malades ?
- Si, il arrive qu'ils aient la grippe.
Dans ce genre de cas, subjonctif, car il s'agit d'événements dont on envisage seulement l'éventualité.


----------



## ufoseeker

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis en train de traduire un vieux texte sur Saint Joseph de Copertino, et j'aimerais conserver un style "vieillot", mais je me retrouve parfois avec des conjugaisons assez torturées. Ainsi, cette phrase vous semble-t-elle correcte (j'ai souligné les parties sur lesquelles j'ai un doute):
"Du fait de cet amour, il arriva qu'en entendant des chants ou des musiques d'église, une conversation sur Dieu ou encore les noms de Jésus ou Marie, il tombât en extase et s'écriât, "Ô amour, Ô amour" ou qu'il se *mît* à entonner des chants sacrés."
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant l'indicatif que le subjonctifs sont possibles après _il arrive que_. Votre phrase est donc correcte.


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci Maître Capello! C'est bon d'avoir un avis comme le vôtre...


----------

